# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Acroporas a branquear pela base (Ajuda Urgente)

## Silverio Torres

Boas

Alguem sabe do que pode se tratar dos corais começarem a branquear pela base mas só corais do genero acropora.
não percebo o que se passa.
Sera alguma doença? o que posso fazer para parar com a situação? Já alguem teve alguma situação parecida?
Agradeço respostas
Obrigado

----------


## João M Monteiro

Silvério,

Tens que acompanhar a situação com muito cuidado.

Pode ser RTN (rapid tissue necrosis), caso em que terias que fragmentar muito rapidamente, cerca de 1cm acima da parte branqueada sob pena de perderes os corais em 24 a 48hrs.

Foi algo que só notaste agora, ou que só aconteceu agora ?

É que pode também ser uma coisa tão simples como falta de luz (na base) o que leva a que essa zona fique mais clara (não branca) por diminuição/ausência de zooxanthaelae. Isso é normal

A diferença entre os dois "diagnósticos", como vês é ...enorme.

Pelo que uma fotografia (macro) ajudava muto.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Isto já me começou a cinco dias num frag, neste frag o branqueamento parou e começou acontecer noutros todos do genero acropora e começa sempre na base, são frags que já estão a bastante tempo na pedra.
Hoje reparei que um coral tambem ja tem algum branqueamento na base.
Vou por foto só estou a espera que a bateria carregue.
Provavelmente será então da iluminação porque a mudei a 15 dias, eu tinha lampadas da osram FQ54W/865HO lumilux plus daylhght e agora tenho  osram FQ54W/865HO lumilux cool daylhght.
Se fosse RTN talvez os primeiros que tiveram branqueamento teriam morrido.
Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Silvério

A necrose nas acroporas pode ter n motivos, normalmente estão relacionadas com a uma variação grande num dos parametros habituais.
Á pouco tempo tive alguns problemas com os meus corais e na altura verifiquei que tinha a densidade demasiado baixa, corrigi o valor e voilá.

Verifica variaçoes de Ph, temperatura, qualidade da água (nitratos etc.), densidade da água ou qualquer alteração que tenhas feito em termos de manutênção.
Não acredito que tenhas branqueamento apartir da base por causa da iluminação.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Silvério...
 Sempre fizeste aTPA com agua da Aguda??????
 Fizeste testes á agua?????
 Será algum parametro que foi alterado com a mudança de local de recolha???
Abraço e boa sorte....

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Gil
A minha manutenção teve as seguintes alterações porque o tempo não me deixou fazer coleta de agua ando a um mês a fazer tpas de duas em duas semanas e fazia todas as semanas como ja consegui fazer coleta  já voltei ao normal semanalmente.
Como os valores de calcio andavam baixos comecei adicionar o bio calcio da tropic marin.
os resultados neste momento são
ph 8,5 sempre foi
no2 0,02 mg/l (ppm)
no3 menos que 1 mg/l (ppm)
ca 390
mg 1200
densidade 1024

Paulo Fornelos
Sim fiz a muda com agua da aguda mas isto ja me estava a acontecer antes .

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

No meio de muitas respostas possíveis  :Admirado: 

Mais uma

Que tal um caranguejo ?

Já tive uma situação em que um caranguejo me limpou por completo a base de uma acropora, que felizmente recuperou.

Infelizmente o "artista" continua no aquário.  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Júlio

Eu por acaso sei que tenho para aqui uns caranguejos plo menos uns 2.
Mas não sei se será porque já são 2 acroporas grandes e 5 frags.
Para um caranguejo não sei se será. Mas se for ele tem "trabalhado" muito.
mas também é uma possível solução.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Arranjei aqui umas fotos mas na consegui tirar melhor do que isto.
Como se pode ver pela base um branqueamento.


E aqui uma foto de outra acropora que começou a branquear mas que de momento parou o branqueamento. Ate já tem umas algas castanhas. Começou a branquear de baixo para cima e agora parou.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Volto a referir a possibilidade de N factores, alguns deles indicados pelo nosso companheiro Gil.

Pessoalmente excluía a possibilidade de RTN.

Acredito tratar-se de caranguejo, mesmo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja mediste a alcalinidade ? 




> Como os valores de calcio andavam baixos comecei adicionar o bio calcio da tropic marin.


O branquear comecou antes ou depois de adiciona-los ? 




> Pessoalmente excluía a possibilidade de RTN.


Concordo com o Julio.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Roberto



> O branquear comecou antes ou depois de adiciona-los ?


O branqueamento começou depois da adição do bio calcio.
Obrigado

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Está percebendo alguma perda de tecido ? Necrose pela base normalmente acontece em colonias formadas por conta da iluminacao (nao chega na base) ou entao deficiencia na circulacao. Em mudas nao é comum, mas pode acontecer tbem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Celso

Sim está a acontecer perca de tecido. falta de circulação não acho que seja porque não tirei num pus bombas e tenho quase 50x o volume do aquario.
Quanto a falta de iluminação eu troquei as lâmpadas mas a luz em casos de alguns frags que estão assim xega muito bem a base.
Se for um caranguejo como eide apanhalo?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Silverio
Gostava de te fazer uma pergunta: Reparei que há pouco tempo fizeste uns frags de moles , nomeadamente de Sarcophytons . Por acaso cortaste os corais dentro do aquário ou recolocaste-os lá pouco tempo após os teres cortado? Quanto tempo depois de os teres cortado apareceram os sinais de WBD nas acroporas? A allelopatia é uma das causas mais frequentes de doença nos corais.

A WBD é uma das doenças mais comuns nos coaris duros e nomeadamente acroporas nos aquários. Não se conhece a causa. Ou seja não foi identificado ainda  um microorganismo responsável. Isolaram-se bacterias, virus e fungos , mas não em quantidades substancialmente diferentes dos que existem nos tecidos de corais normais. Em alguns casos isolou-se uma bacteria ( bastonete gram negativo ) mas pensa-se ser um opurtunista e não um agente primário. Vários factores , nomeadamente a iluminação , circulação , má qualidade da água e predadores e allelopatia podem desencadear a doença. 
Em 99% dos casos ela começa pela base ou nas partes dos corais , menos iluminadas e menos favorecidas pela circulação , o que pode sugerir que a desnutrição , a diminuição da calcificação ou a sedimentação favorecem o aparecimento da doença.
 O melhor tratamento consiste em retirar o coral para um aquário com água nova , muita circulação e luz moderada até a progressão da doença parar . Fragmentar e/ou selar as áreas afectadas é muitas vez eficaz. Se não fizermos nada a doença progride geralmente de uma forma inexoravel conduzindo à morte de toda a colonia. A evolução geralmente leva dias a semanas, ao contrario da RTN que demora horas, e não é contagiosa.
Devemos fazer uma bateria de analises fisico-quimicas à àgua do aquário , para verificar os parametros e corrigi-los, bem como rever a circulação ( quando os corais crescem formam barrreiras naturais à circulação )e a iluminação. O uso de carvão activado é no meu entender indispensável para quem mantem corais moles junto com duros ou até quando se mantem uma densidade elevada de corais de várias espécies.
Nunca se deve fazer cortes de corais moles dentro dos aquários, mas sim em tanques à parte com muita circulação onde devem permanecer pelo menos algumas horas e idealmente um ou 2 dias , tanto os frags como os corais "mãe". Nunca se deve misturar frags recentes de coaris moles e corais duros. As partes cortadas ( "feridas" ) devem ser sujeitas ao maior fluxo de corrente especialmente se não forem seladas.
Cump.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Luis Nunes

Viva Rui,
  é possível que o corte de uma grande quantidade de xénias (neste caso, brancas), dentro do aquário, provoque problemas nos corais duros. Não sendo um caso exactamente igual ao do Silvério, no meu caso e sem razão aparente 90% dos meus corais duros tb resolveram reagir mal, parecendo no meu caso que as acroporas se desfazem nas pontas, no caso da montipora laranja parece perder com á volta dos polipos, e por fim tb tenho uma das acroporas a branquear pelo pé, mas sendo que este último fui "fragado" em 2 sítios.
Este problema começou dias depois dos cortes das xénias.
   Poderá ser uma caso de WBD? 

PS: De notar que após fazer uma TPA de 100L a coisa parece que parou, ie, pelo menos já não vejo a degradação que via dias após dia.

Obrigado,
 Luis Nunes

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Tenho estado atento a este tópico porque a minha acropora valida, que até estava a crescer muito bem, também começou a branquear pela base. Cortei-a uns 3cm acima do branqueamento, mas infelizmente já se tornou a alastrar. Neste momento tenho apenas esperanças em 6 pólipos que se situam numa zona plana da base do coral que ficaram agarrados à rocha e que estão a ganhar alguma cor. Estranho é que foi precisamente nessa zona que o branqueamento começou.
Depois de ler o que o Rui e o Luís escreveram lembrei-me que hà pouco tempo atrás também fiz uma valente poda às xénias castanhas e é possível que tenha coincidido com o branqueamento da acropora.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Relativamente às xénias não sei , mas de facto elas exsudam muco quando manipuladas. Não sei se esse muco contém ou não subst. alelopaticas. Agora os corais couro sim ,contêm terpenos pelo menos que são altamente irritantes. Eu quando retiro xénias faço-o com uma pinça cirurgica arrancando-as pela base com a menor manipulação possível efaço uma remoçã faseada.
Mas não se esqueçam que há outras causas que devemos verificar analisando a água. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

contando aqui mais uma experiencia minha que não sei se foi algo parecido ou que tenha algo a ver,mas cá vai

a uns messes atrás na tentativa de colocar mais alguns corais duros no meu aquario resolvi acabar com os moles

como tinha alguns rodathis enormes agarrados a rochas muitos grandes peguei num bisturi e cortei alguns,outros arranquei  como pôde
xenias eram tantas que enchi um balde a maior parte arranquei pelo pé outra desfiz totalmente na tentativa de me livrar delas pois eram mesmo praga 
o certo é que no dia seguinte tinha uma colonia de acropora a ficar  branca justamente por cima do rodacthis que tinha cortado em pedaços e todos os corais duros estavam meio ranhosos
lembrei logo de um conselho que Antony Calfo deu no aniversario e mudei logo 200 litros de agua e meti um kilo de carvão na sump e no outro dia já estava tudo mais ou menos bem
perdi a acropora que nunca mais parou de morrer,ainda tentei fazer frags que se aguentaram mais uma semanita mas acabaram por morrer
o que mais me intrigou é que era uma acropora que crescia a olhos vistos e antes desse dia não relevou nada que o pode-se prever

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Boas Roberto
> 
> O branqueamento começou depois da adição do bio calcio.
> Obrigado



Boas Silvério

Acho que no teu caso especifico poderá ter começado por aqui.Mediste os valores antes da adição do produto?
Podes sem crer ter provocado uma variaçao num parametro que levou ao branqueamento parcial da acropora.

No entanto isso pode não ser fatal, ja tive alguns corais que iniciaram esse processo e no entanto passado poucos dias a necrose parou.
Normalmente quando existe um coral a perder tecido rapidamente, tem que se decidir rapidamente se fazem frags ou não, caso contrário será tarde demais.

Quando vejo corais a perderem tecido a uma velocidade que acho demasiado rapida( 1 dia , 2 dias dependerá )retiro logo 2 frags com um bom tamanho, normalmente fazer muitos frags e mais pequenos dá pior resultado(fazer frags com mais de 3/4 cm), isto porque o coral mãe tem que suportar alem de todo os factores stressantes que estão a afecta-la, o risco de infecção e o gasto energético para a cicatrização do tecido nas zonas afectadas.

Os corais conseguem ser animais muito resistentes e tolerantes quando expostos a um factor de stress (corrente, luz, presença de nitratos, variação de uma parametro da agua, etc.)mas quando expostos a vários factores de stress acabam por sucumbir.
Pode estar a ser  esse o caso.

Quanto a´questão dos corais moles, e que o  Rui explicou muito bem, a grande maioria dos  corais moles são altamente agressivos, mesmo tirando a  fragmentação da equação, eles estão continuamente a libertar quimicos para defenderem o espaço fisico á sua volta, inclusivé quimicos inibadores para o crescimento de outros corais . Obviamente esta quantidade de quimicos aumenta exponencialmente quando são fragmentados e libertam estes quimicos em grandes quantidades.As xénias que libertam todo aquele muco...com certeza que não será só agua  :Smile: 

Aliás os próprios corais quando se encontram "stressados", e este  mesmo factor stressante provocar uma libertação prolongada e continua de muco, pode levar á própria morte dos corais por infecção.

Ainda em relação á propagação, quem de facto percebe do assunto  :SbSourire:   defende a propagação separada de corais moles e corais duros, muitos vão mais alem e defendem a propagação em sistema de uma só espécie, afirmando terem crescimentos muito mais rápidos e taxas de mortalidade minimas, sem guerras quimicas.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Por acaso cortaste os corais dentro do aquário ou recolocaste-os lá pouco tempo após os teres cortado? Quanto tempo depois de os teres cortado apareceram os sinais de WBD nas acroporas?


Nunca corto os corais dentro de água, retiro para fora do aqua.



> Mediste os valores antes da adição do produto?


Medi o valor de Ca estava baixo.



> lembrei logo de um conselho que Antony Calfo deu no aniversario e mudei logo 200 litros de agua e meti um kilo de carvão na sump e no outro dia já estava tudo mais ou menos bem


.
Tpa já fiz será que se meter carvão na sump me vai ajudar? Se sim como devo faze-lo porque nunca o fiz e não sei como é.
Obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja mediste a alcalinidade ? O calcio estava baixo, quao baixo ? Sera que fazes teste regularmente ou notaste que havia problema e depois fizeste teste ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Nunca corto os corais dentro de água, retiro para fora do aqua


Mas depois de os cortares voltas a colocá-los logo dentro do aquário? Passado quantotempo?O coral mãe e os frags? Sem carvão activado?

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Luís Pisco

> Volto a referir a possibilidade de N factores, alguns deles indicados pelo nosso companheiro Gil.
> 
> Pessoalmente excluía a possibilidade de RTN.
> 
> Acredito tratar-se de caranguejo, mesmo.


Boas ,quando duvida-mos que seja um caranguejo,estamos a falar dos quais,daqueles que sao peludos, porque quase todas as acroporas os trazem da natureza.
Nao duvido que seja pela guerra quimica que os corais moles utilizam quando tentamos fazer de um ,dois ou mais frags,mas ainda á pouco tempo passei pela mesma situaçao e só reparei,  quando me avisaram que andava uns caramujos desses que sao peludos de olhos brancos no meio das acroporas.
Depois de os retirar pararam de perder tecido, estarei a falar bem ?

luis pisco
um abraço :Xmassmile:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Roberto o cálcio estava nos 300.
Fiz o teste porque achei que os corais estavam com uma menor taxa de 
crescimento do que antes.
Rui eu faxo os frags dentro de uma bacia, o coral mãe volta logo para dentro e os frags ficam um pouco dentro da bacia e depois vão para o aquário.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao tens teste de KH ? Parece que teu aqua estava desequilibrado, adicionas kalkwasser diariamente ?

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Roberto



> Nao tens teste de KH ? Parece que teu aqua estava desequilibrado, adicionas kalkwasser diariamente ?


Por incrivel que pareça nunca fiz teste de KH no meu aqua,Em relação ao KalKwasser adiciono todos os dias desde o inicio.
Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Silvério  :Olá: 

Se tivesse de recomendar um único teste para um aquário, seria o do KH certamente.

Conhecendo o Kh de um aquário, imensas possibilidade de leitura podemos fazer ás condições possíveis de estabilidade (ou não) de um aquário.

Para quem tenha gosto em entender "estas coisas"  da quimica da agua o Kh é porventura um bom ponto de partida para algum conhecimento.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas Roberto
> 
> Por incrivel que pareça nunca fiz teste de KH no meu aqua,Em relação ao KalKwasser adiciono todos os dias desde o inicio.
> Obrigado


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  lol
Para manteres duros com sucesso e muito importante manter os niveis de KH/Cal estaveis, e para fazer isto e vital medir regularmente especialmente se nao usas Reactor de Calcio. Muitas vezez kalk nao basta para manter estes niveis especialmente num aqua dominado por duros e com um grande  aumento de alga coralina.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Recordei-me de um Artigo do nosso amigo Ricardo Miozzo que esta nas nossas FAQ'S 

_Atingindo o equilíbrio entre pH, cálcio e reserva alcalina_

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Sim eu sei que o Kh é muito importante para o aquário e para os corais duros.
Mas acham que se ele estivesse baixo os outros corais duros que tenho estariam bons e só as acroporas estarem a sofrer com o kh?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas acham que se ele estivesse baixo os outros corais duros que tenho estariam bons e só as acroporas estarem a sofrer com o kh?


Sim e possivel pois as acroporas sao muito sensiveis a estes desequilibrios. Eu apenas suspeito que este seja o problema, e possivel que haja outra explicacao.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Fui hoje comprar um teste de Kh e esta a 8.
Verifiquei hoje a temperatura e esta estava a 24graus.
O aquecedor estava avariado comprei um novo.
Pode ser tambem da temperatura.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu no inverno mantenho o meu aquário entre 23 e 25 º . 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Pessoalmente penso que a ter variação de temperatura seria melhor mais quente de Inverno e mais frio de verão.

No verão temos mais tempo para resolvermos o problema da temperatura.
No Inverno as quedas são muito mais violentas e perigosas.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pois a EDP também acha  :SbSourire2:  Juca.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Pogressos:
Consegui apanhar dois carangueijos um preto de olhos vermelhos e um branco.
Mudei as lampadas brancas,e fiz cortes nos corais com o branqueamento.
Aparentemente parece que as coisas estão agora no bom caminho. A ver vamos.
A todos obrigado mais uma vez pela ajuda que me têm dado.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Silvério

Se for destes não retires:
http://www.reefcorner.com/SpecimenSheets/acrocrab.htm

são simbióticos e nao fazem mal nenhum ao coral, pelo contrário.
Sao brancos arrosados com uma lista preta nos olhos (acho que o nome comum é caranguejo - zorro  :yb624:  )

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Gil

Eu tenho um desses numa das minhas acroporas mas não foi desses que tirei.
um deles era preto com olhos vermelhos e patas peludas.
O outro era um todo branco mas não desses das acroporas pois desses eu tenho um e não era igual.

----------

